# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  طريقة تحويل ملف الورد الى Pdf  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## shark net

:A006:      السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   لمحبي الملفات التي بأمتداد  PDF  الأن حول جميع ملفاتك من الورد  الى كتب بأمتداد PDF  وذلك لسحولة الرجوع لها  وتصفحها و حفظها   من خلال الموقع المجاني    http://www.pdfonline.com/convert_pdf.asp     :Regular Smile:   تحياتي و مودتي   :A012:

----------


## BahraiN

شي جميل ومفيد
يعطيك الف عافية 
بس لو عندك طريقة نحول فيها الـ PDF  لـ الى وورد

----------


## shark net

> شي جميل ومفيد
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> بس لو عندك طريقة نحول فيها الـ PDF لـ الى وورد

      غالي و الطلب رخيص   هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات النصية نوعpdf الىword    http://www.globalpdf.com/pdf2word/pdf2word.exe     بالنسبة للغة العربية فية مشكلة يطلع رموز و اشكال حلوه    :Regular Smile:     تحياتي و مودتي

----------


## mido

جزاك الله خيرا كنت ابحث عن الطرييقة

----------


## عبده المصرى

الله يعطيك العافية اخى الكريم وفرت علينا الكثير ،،،،،،،،،

----------


## BahraiN

> غالي و الطلب رخيص   هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات النصية نوعpdf الىword    http://www.globalpdf.com/pdf2word/pdf2word.exe     بالنسبة للغة العربية فية مشكلة يطلع رموز و اشكال حلوه       تحياتي و مودتي

  
ما شاء الله عليك يا بطل
وربي صار لي مدة ادور هالبرنامج  :Frown:  اصلا انا تركت كل شي وراي لا برمجة و لا سوالف كمبيوتر ولا تصميم كلو راح
هههههههه
جزاك الله الف الف الف مليون خير
ويعطيك العافية :Good:

----------


## shark net

> جزاك الله خيرا كنت ابحث عن الطرييقة

    جزاك الله الف خير  حياك الله اخوي mido     :Regular Smile:    تحياتي

----------


## shark net

> الله يعطيك العافية اخى الكريم وفرت علينا الكثير ،،،،،،،،،

    الله يعافيك و يبارك فيك أخوي عبده    :Regular Smile:    تحياتي

----------


## shark net

> ما شاء الله عليك يا بطل
> وربي صار لي مدة ادور هالبرنامج  اصلا انا تركت كل شي وراي لا برمجة و لا سوالف كمبيوتر ولا تصميم كلو راح
> هههههههه
> جزاك الله الف الف الف مليون خير
> ويعطيك العافية 
> [/center]

    حياك الله اخوي بحرين  :Regular Smile:    نفس المشكلة واجهتني   حملت برامج كثيرة..........   ما استفت منها  :Angry Smile:    في التحويل الى الورد    الحمد لله صدنا البرنامج   ...    تحياتي

----------


## majedm

[جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> شي جميل ومفيد
> يعطيك الف عافية 
> بس لو عندك طريقة نحول فيها الـ PDF لـ الى وورد

 و انا كمان

----------


## shark net

> [جزاك الله خيرا

    جزاك الله الف خير اخوي   :Regular Smile:    تحياتي

----------


## shark net

> و انا كمان

 حياك الله اخوي  :Regular Smile:  موجود البرنامج الله يبارك فيكهذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات النصية نوعpdf الىword http://www.globalpdf.com/pdf2word/pdf2word.exeبالنسبة للغة العربية فية مشكلة يطلع رموز و اشكال حلوه :Regular Smile:  تحياتي

----------


## Emirates

:A015:   جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا على هذه المعلومات والفوائد   التي تتحفونا  بها

----------


## shark net

> جزاكم الله تعالى خيرا على هذه المعلومات والفوائد   التي تتحفونا بها

   حياك الله اخوي بارك الله فيك      جزاك الله خير    :Regular Smile:    تحياتي لك يالغالي

----------


## shark net

وينك يا بحرين  :Regular Smile:    هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات النصية نوعpdf الى THML   http://www.9q9q.net/up2/index.php?f=EfDbc8Yzv   :Regular Smile:    مودتي

----------


## @@ريال@@

الاكروبات ريدر الكامل يحولك الملفات حتى صفحات الانترنت ولكن الانجليزي فقط 
اما المواقع العربية فانه لايحولها

----------


## limo_trader

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة   لمحبي الملفات التي بأمتداد PDF الأن حول جميع ملفاتك من الورد الى كتب بأمتداد PDF  وذلك لسحولة الرجوع لها وتصفحها و حفظها   من خلال الموقع المجاني    http://www.pdfonline.com/convert_pdf.asp      تحياتي و مودتي

 بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## shark net

> الاكروبات ريدر الكامل يحولك الملفات حتى صفحات الانترنت ولكن الانجليزي فقط 
> اما المواقع العربية فانه لايحولها

   حياك الله اخوي ريال   بعض الملفات لا تدعم اللغه العربيه و عند التحويل تحولها الى رموز لكن إشاء الله تنحل المشكله   :Regular Smile:   تحياتي لك يالغالي

----------


## shark net

> بارك الله فيك اخى

   وفيك بارك أخي   وفقك الباري و زوجك الحواري إن شاء الله   :Regular Smile:   تحياتي لك يالغالي

----------


## MH For Ever

> غالي و الطلب رخيص   هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الملفات النصية نوعpdf الىword    http://www.globalpdf.com/pdf2word/pdf2word.exe     بالنسبة للغة العربية فية مشكلة يطلع رموز و اشكال حلوه       تحياتي و مودتي

 اخي الكريم ما هو رقم تسجيل البرنامج لو سمحت؟؟

----------


## shark net

> اخي الكريم ما هو رقم تسجيل البرنامج لو سمحت؟؟

     حياك الله أخوي  اضغط  على try  وبعدين من الفايل  اختر الملف   النسخة تجريبية  مودتي لك   :Regular Smile:

----------


## Abd Elhalim

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## Abd Elhalim

البرنامج دة بدل الموقع لتحويل ملفات WORD الى PDF   http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/p...e.zip?download

----------


## shark net

> جزاك الله كل خير

      جزاك الله الف خير   بارك الله فيك  مودتي يالطيب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## shark net

> البرنامج دة بدل الموقع لتحويل ملفات WORD الى PDF   http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/p...e.zip?download

    جزاك الله الف خير   الله يعطيك العافية أخوي على البرنامج  جاري التحميل  مودتي لك يالطيب   :Regular Smile:

----------


## البارعة

مشكورين 
على البرنامج

----------


## shark net

> مشكورين 
> على البرنامج

     الله يبارك فيك أختي الكريمة  شكراً على مشاركتك   :Regular Smile:

----------

